# FENBENDAZOLE treatment for Planaria and hydra



## Beijing08

Hey guys I've gotten my hands on some FENBENDAZOLE "Safe-guard" as a de-wormer (mainly planaria and hydra). If it lives up to its reputation, then I will be offering some on the forum for sale. This is extremely to obtain in Canada; fortunately each treatment only uses a tiny tiny amount.

Will be treating my shrimp and fish tanks with this stuff.

stayed tuned as I will be updating this post!


----------



## Joeee

Make sure the ingredients are shrimp safe before you use it.


----------



## Beijing08

It is fish safe and shrimp safe. just gotta watch the quantity


----------



## Cory

As far as I know fenbendazole does not work when used directly in water, only flubendazole does. Fenbendazole as far as I know is a de-wormer that has to be added to food.


----------



## Beijing08

haha, but the worms I'm killing aren't parasites. plus other people have had success with this product, which is why I'm testing it out.


----------



## zenafish

I can't speak for FW, but for SW tanks, Fenbendazole is deadly to most invertebrates. Kills most snails, shrimps, all worms and mostly every coral. It also leaches into your substrate and stays there for EVER.

I use the med on my seahorse tanks, which all that substrate MUST stay out of reef tanks.

I'd suggest lots of caution with this med.


----------



## Cory

zenafish said:


> I can't speak for FW, but for SW tanks, Fenbendazole is deadly to most invertebrates. Kills most snails, shrimps, all worms and mostly every coral. It also leaches into your substrate and stays there for EVER.
> 
> I use the med on my seahorse tanks, which all that substrate MUST stay out of reef tanks.
> 
> I'd suggest lots of caution with this med.


It gets into filters, substrate, covers the glass and decorations and it is very hard to get off / out. I had to send my tank into a mini cycle because one filter's sponges became so clogged with the stuff I had to replace them entirely. I thought I had done something wrong but based on what you've said it seems to be the norm for bendazole products.


----------



## arktixan

> I've got one word for you:
> 
> Panacur
> 
> You give 1/20th of a pill per 10 gallons, crush it up into a fine powder and toss it in. I've heard generic fenbendazole works as well, but I use Panacur "c" for my dogs and my shrimp tanks. Works great, kills planaria and hydra very well. Remove your carbon from your filter, leave the panacur in the tank for 3 days, then do a 20% water change, wait 48 hours, do another 20% water change, and DONE!
> 
> Very safe for shrimp, I've heard it can kill nerite snails, but have never kept nerites with my shrimp, so I don't know. MTS, pond snails and japanese trap door seem fine with it.





> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-planaria-hydra-elimination-shrimp-tanks.html





> http://www.planetinverts.com/killing_planaria_and_hydra.html





> FWIW, I have used a generic Fenbendazole liquid (a horse product) with a concentration of 100 mg/ml. At 0.5 ml per 10 gallon, I have successfully killed hydra and planaria in my tank with CRS without any harm to the shrimp. However, I have also killed a few nerites at this dose. I like the liquid suspension better than the powder because of the ease of use. I dilute the suspension in a cup or so of tank water, then use a syringe to apply it directly on the hydra / planaria. You can get liquid fenbendazole at feed stores (or a veterinary clinic).


This is the reply I got from another forum.
Hope this helps .

My method I chose... was to drain all the water and take a napkin and wiped them all up.


----------

